# [SOLVED] krzaki w komunikatach kdevelop-3.5.2

## mateuszz

Mam system zlokalizowany na pl_PL.UTF-8, większość rzeczy dobrze działa (z krzakami w man nauczyłem się żyć) od dłuższego czasu. Dopiero ostatnio zauważyłem, że coś się zepsuło i w kdevelopie wyskakują mi krzaki przy znakach apostrof  w kdevelop, w okienku komunikaty. Cholernie źle się to czyta - wie ktoś co i jak naprawić? Dodam, że w okienku "konsola" (też w kdevelop) wszstko wygląda dobrze.

oto przykładowy output:

```
/home/pro/wielomiany/src/polynomial.h:21: error: âsrcâ has not been declared

/home/pro/wielomiany/src/polynomial.h:21: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of âtermsâ with no type

/home/pro/wielomiany/src/polynomial.h:31: error: declaration of âstd::vector<double, std::allocator<double> > mlew::polynomial::termsâ

/home/pro/wielomiany/src/polynomial.h:21: error: conflicts with previous declaration âint mlew::polynomial::terms(int)â

/home/pro/wielomiany/src/polynomial.cpp:8: error: âwiel->mlew::polynomial::termsâ does not have class type

/home/pro/wielomiany/src/polynomial.cpp:10: error: invalid types â<unresolved overloaded function type>[int]â for array subscript

/home/pro/wielomiany/src/polynomial.cpp:10: error: invalid types â<unresolved overloaded function type>[int]â for array subscript

```

Last edited by mateuszz on Mon Sep 29, 2008 9:50 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## unK

Działało w 3.5.0, potem zepsuli.

http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=163733 z tego wynika, że w 3.5.4 powinno być naprawione, ew. można samemu zaciągnąć źródełka z svn ;p

----------

## mateuszz

 *unK wrote:*   

> Działało w 3.5.0, potem zepsuli.

 

Rzeczywiście, downgrade wygląda na to że pomógł. Dzięki!

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

